# Bin cages and rats!



## YoedlingToast (Dec 10, 2011)

TONS of people use bin cages for hamsters, and I'd like to know if rats could live in them. Or will they chomp right through them? I'm VERY new to rats so help me out! Thanks


----------



## wheeljack (Mar 17, 2011)

Bins are unacceptable cages for rats. Unlike hamsters, rats have very, very delicate respiratory systems and bin cages will not allow adequate airflow. If you do cut out windows in the sides for extra ventilation they still aren't tall enough for rats to climb and climbing is very important for their motor development. Bin cages are really only suitable as a hospital or maternity cage. Rats do best in a wire cage with at least 2 cubic feet of space per rat.


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Agree with Wheeljack,. a bin cage would not be suitable as they could not climb , they will be more prone to infections especially respitory infections. x


----------

